# Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!



## Papke (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, bin derzeit dran meinen Angelschein zu machen, soweit so gut, Theorie sehe ich als das kleinste übel ebenfalls das Erkennen der Fische anhand von den Fischtafeln.
Mein Problem liegt eher darin das ich mit dem Rutenbau so meine Probleme habe, nun haben wir bei unserem Angelferein im Clubhaus zwar Schautafeln mit den verschiendenen Ruten an den Wänden hängen, ich bräuchte so etwas allerdings in kleiner für zu Hause, damit ich mir die Angeln besser einprägen kann.
Wenn jemand von euch so etwas hätte, wäre ich dankbar wenn er die Schautafeln mit mir teilen, bzw. mir zur Verfügung stellen könnte.
Die Prüfung findet um den 17 Nov. 2009 statt, also bis Anfang November bräuchte ich die Schautafeln, wenn sie denn überhaupt jemand hat, komme aus NRW.
Vorab schon einmal Danke.


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

servus papke!

was, ihr müsst zur prüfung ruten bauen?:q

spass bei seite, du kannst ja mit einer digitalkamera die schautafeln abfotografieren und dir dann zuhause ausdrucken.
wäre eine möglichkeit, aber eventuell hilft dir dazu noch jemand im board .
ich wünsch dir viel erfolg bei der prüfung!
lg rob


----------



## Papke (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Ja ja wir müssen bei der Prüfung die Ruten zusammen bauen, einfach hinlegen reicht leider nicht aus.
Soweit ich weiß habt jede der 10 Ruten eine andere Farbe, bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher, wenn mir da vielleicht jemand noch einen Tip geben kann.
Ich denke einfach mal das mir das schon gewaltig weiter helfen würde, klar ich kann natürlich auch bis zur nächsten Unterrichtsstunde warten, aber wenn es einer hier und heute weiß dann mache ich mir meine eigenen Pläne, anhand der Farben bringt das auch was.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Schautafeln in NRW für Ruten???? Hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, noch nie gehört. Was soll es auch bringen, da hast Du auf Deiner Schautafel eine blaue Karpfenrute und in der Prüfung eine grüne. Wichtig ist, Du schaust Dir die Wurfgewichte an, die Länge und welche Rollen mit welcher Schnur an die Rute gehören.


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

ich denke er meint mit ruten bauen verschiedene montagen erkennen.
da werden eventuell 10 fertig montierte ruten stehen und die jungs müssen sagen für welchen fisch oder welche montage dies ist.

rot ist karpfen,grün spinnfischen, usw...


aber eventuell lieg ich ja total daneben und sie bekommen die prüfung erst nach einer selbstgebauten blechpeitsche:m


----------



## Papke (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Also, das sieht bei uns folgendermaßen aus, wir haben bei uns im Anglerverein die 100% gleichen Ruten wie bei der Prüfung, also Farbe und Wurfgewichtsangaben, ich dachte halt das ist überall so! Mein Fehler, wir bekommen einen Zettel wo steht das wir z.B. eine Brandungsrute zusammen bauen müssen, mit sämtlichen Zubehör, nicht nur in der richtigen Reihenfolge hinlegen, nein komplett zusammen bauen. Mit Rolle, Gewichten, Paternostermontage, Wibel, Birnenblei usw. Und bei uns die Ruten die wier zum üben haben haben alle eine andere Farbe, Brandungsrute ist z.B. Rot, die dazu gehörige Rolle ebenfalls.
Und die anderen Ruten haben halt ebenfalls andere Farben, die für Hecht ist z.B. Grün und die für Karpfen meine ich wäre eine Blaue.
Wie schon geschrieben dachte ich das wäre im Allgemeinen überall so wie bei uns.


----------



## weberei (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Hi,

weiß nicht, ob dir DASHIER weiterhilft, schau mal rein.

Habe dir Prüfung noch nicht gemacht, werde aber im März 2010 in NRW die Prüfung machen. Kann dir also nicht sagen, ob es genau die gleichen Ruten und das gleiche Zubehör ist, aber zumindest die Daten (Wurfgewicht, Länge, größe und Art der Rolle etc) kannst du so ja lernen...
|wavey:


----------



## Papke (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Habe ich mir auch schon ausgedruckt, habe da auch einige Programme mit den du die Prüfung simulieren kannst, allersings ein Fehler in der Rute und das wars dann für den Prüfling


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Na so ganz stimmt das nicht mit dem einen Fehler. Die maximale Punkzahl bei einer einzelnen Rute bzw. Zubehörteil (Rolle, Schnur) sind 3, normalerweise 1 - 2 für die einzelnen Teile. Je nach "Schwere" der Fehler sind also 1 -3 Fehler möglich, um von den 28 möglichen Punkten noch 25 zu erreichen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Ich mußte 1972 auch so eine Rute zusammenstellen,wichtig war dabei der Knoten und
dass man ausreichend dicke Schnüre verwendete.
Bei mir war es damals eine Rute auf Huchen,so nahm ich mir die stärkste Spinnrute,darauf eine fette Stationärrolle,mit sicherlich 0,50er Schnur und alles war gut!
Grundsätzlich gilt dabei,lieber eine etwas dickere Schnur wählen,als einen Fehler mit zu dünner Schnur zu machen,ja man kann schließlich auch mit einer 0,30er auf Rotaugen fischen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Papke (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Naja vielleicht mache ich mir da auch zuviele Gedanken, wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, die Hakengrößen, Tragkräfte von Schnüren und so sollten schon stimmen, sonst gibt es nicht 3 Punkte sondern nur 1 und so weiter. Ansonsten aber ist die Prüfung nur mit vielen Anstrengungen zu versemmeln. :m


----------



## Papke (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Ich meinte auch nicht das das Spielerei sei, nicht das das falsch verstanden wird, aber es ist schon so das wenn man ein wenig übt das man es dann schaffen sollte.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Hallo Papke,

Uschi hat für unsere Vereinseite eine Tabelle (PDF) für die Gerätekunde erstellt.
Die kannst du dir ausdrucken, übers Bett hängen und auswendig lernen:

"Fragenkatalog zur Geräteprüfung in NRW"

"Gerätekunde NRW" 

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Papke (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Ein RIESEN DANKESCHÖN an Uschi+Achim, die Übersicht der Geräte ist super und was soll ich sagen, der Mann meiner Nachbarin, wußte gar nicht das er angelt, der hat genau die Bildtafeln die ich haben wollte, man wenn das nicht mal Schicksal ist !!!
Allen dir hier geschrieben habe ein Dankeschön und Petri Heil.


Papke


----------



## Beppo77 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich hier gerne *Papke*´s Suche anschließen.
Ich habe demnächst meine Prüfung in Düsseldorf. Hier müssen wir die Ruten auch richtig zusammenbauen und nicht nur die einzelnen Kompononenten raussuchen. 
Ich werde die Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs angehen und es wäre nett, wenn Ihr noch ein paar Tipps oder Lernhilfen für mich hättet. Die Theorie und die Fischkunde sind kein Problem, da komme ich jetzt schon (fast immer) auf 100 %. Und ich habe ja noch über einen Monat Zeit.
Die Links von *weberei* und *Uschi+Achim* sind schon sehr gut und werden mir sicherlich schon ein wenig helfen. Hierfür schonmal: DANKE!
Allerdings hörte ich auch das:


			
				Papke schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben bei uns im Anglerverein die 100% gleichen Ruten wie bei der Prüfung, also Farbe und Wurfgewichtsangaben


, also so dass man wirklich auswendig lernen kann, z.B. rote Rute = Barsch (hierfür braucht man die schwarze Rolle) usw..
...vondaher, wären irgendwelche Bildtafeln auf denen man das ganze Gerät und die Art der Montage, die gefordert ist, sehen kann, schon gut!
@*Papke*: Ich hoffe es ist ok für Dich, dass ich hier Deinen Thread benutze?!
Kannst Du die Bildtafeln Deines Nachbars evtl. einscannen oder gibt es die irgendwo online??

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Papke (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Leider hatte ich gestern einen Festplattencrash, so das ich an die Tafeln nicht mehr ran komme.
Wann genau hast du deine Prüfung, Datum, also bei mir ist es der 19.11.09, wenn ich die Prüfung bestehen sollte, wovon ich derzeit ausgehe und du noch etwas Zeit hättest, könnte ich sie dir schicken per Post, da ich sie ja bei erfolgreicher Prüfung nun nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## Beppo77 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Hallo *Papke*,

ja, so´n Festplattencrash ist schon was feines, den Mist hatte ich auch schonmal :r. Tut mir leid für Dich.
Ich habe am 12.12.09 Prüfung. Also würde es sich schon lohnen, wenn Du mir die Unterlagen dann schicken könntest. Porto übernehme natürlich ich (schicke ich Dir dann im Voraus) und zurückschicken würde ich Dir die Unterlagen dann nach dem 12.12..
Danke schonmal für Deine Antwort und viel Erfolg beim lernen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Tobi94 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Mein Händler hat einige dieser Tafeln in Posterform an der Wand hängen....
Es gibt einen Thread hier, indem alles beschrieben wird....ich suche ihn mal.


----------



## Tobi94 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402


----------



## Beppo77 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Hi *Tobi*,

danke schonmal im Vorhinein für die Mühe......ja solche Poster oder sowas suche ich, wenn du mir sagen könntest, wo ich sowas kaufen bzw bestellen kann, wär schonmal ganz gut.

Werden eigentlich in ganz NRW genau die gleichen Ruten für die Prüfung verwendet?

Gruß Sebastian

P.S.: @*Mods*: gehört das Thema nicht eher unter Fischerprüfung??

Edit: @*Tobi*: Danke!! Ich muss jetzt los, werde mir das später mal anschauen.


----------



## crazyFish (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Von Länge und Wurfgewicht werden die selben Ruten verwendet.

Allerdings liegt aus was gerade über war, nach Bilder lernen ist da m.M. nach Unsinn.


----------



## Papke (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, genau die wir zur Vorbereitung haben, kommen auch bei uns bei der Prüfung dran und genau diese habe ich 100% identisch mit allen Bezeichnungen als Bildtafeln da.
Aber das ist halt bei uns so, keine Ahnung wie das woanders ist.
Allerdings hilft es dir genauso viel, wenn du hingehst und dir die 10 Ruten aufschreibst, Sprich ne "Rute zum fangen von Hechten + waidgerechtes Zubehör" und dann gehst du halt vor und schreibst es dir der reihe nach auf, wie die Rute aufgebaut ist, Länge der Rute, ob Steckrute oder Teleskope, was für eine Rolle mit welcher Schnur bespult, Tragkraft, ob Wirbel oder nicht, Stahlvorfach oder nicht, was für ein Köder.
Habe mir das auch so gemacht, da man da perfekt auch alleine üben kann, es wird jetzt sicher wieder den ein oder anderen geben, der dsa für totalen Bullshit hält, mir egal, hat mir bis jetzt nicht geschadet.
Ich habe eigentlich alle 10 Ruten, samt Zusammenbau und Montage im Kopf.
Aber das muß jeder selber wissen wie er das ma besten lernen kann.


----------



## crazyFish (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Wenn du die Ruten vorher schon kennst dann kannst du das so machen nur wollte ich den Rest davor warnen sich da zu sehr drauf zu versteifen wie oben genannt Ruten an der Farbe erkennen zu können etc.

Auch muss man damit rechnen dass es eine Steck oder Teleskoprute sein kann, ich meine die Vorgaben für die Hechtrute liegen bei WG 60-80g bei der Prüfung war die entsprechende Rute aber mit einem WG von 70g gekennzeichnet, dass hat so manche dort ins Schwitzen gebracht


----------



## Papke (8. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

@crazyFish
Klar das kann schon passieren, bei uns ist es auch wieder noch anders wie bei anderen, bei uns arbeiten wir an jeder Rute mit einem Wirbel.
In der Nachbarstadt, anderer Kreis, dort wird der Kurs, vom gleichen Kursleiter abgehalten, werden gewisse Ruten statt mit einem Wirbel mit einem Konten, montiert, was das Vorfach angeht.
Obwohl mich das sicher auch ins schwitzen bringen würde, wenn ich auf einmal für einen Hecht keine Steckrute mit WG 80g finden würde, is halt so drinn.
Privat habe ich von den 3 Ruten die ich habe auch keine mit einem WG von 80g, sind aber alle auch zum Fang von Hechten geeignet.
Ich denke auch es gibt kein All Heilmittel, jder muß versuchen sich das so einzuprägen wie er es am besten kann.
Unser Kursleiter sagt, dass die meisten wenn sie durchfallen, in dem theoretischen Teil versäbeln und nicht bei den Rute.
Fällt mir immer noch schwer zu glauben, ich mache mir wenn überhaupt mehr Sorgen bei den Ruten, das andere kann man einfach auswendig lernen.
Aber es haben schon andere geschafft, dann soll das mal kein Problem sein.


----------



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Bildtafeln von den 10 Ruten für die Fischereiprüfung!*

Hallo zusammen.

Wollte mich nach bestandener  Prüfung nochmal bei allen hilfreichen Antwortern bedanken. 
Mein größter Dank gilt Papke, der mir seine Unterlagen per Post geschickt hat. Mit denen habe ich meine Prüfung auch ohne Kurs problemlos bestanden. 
Die Ruten sahen in Düsseldorf zwar etwas anders, als sie in Papkes Heimatort aussahen, die Gewichtsangaben etc. stimmten aber alle...
Prinzipiell kann ich allen, die angeln wollen, nur Raten: macht die Prüfung! Der Stress beim Schwarzangeln ist deutlich größer als der Lern- bzw. der Prüfungsstress.

Gruß (und man sieht sich am Wasser)
Sebastian


----------

